#  Erste Hilfe >   blauer Fleck am Arm .. gefährlich?  (mit Bild) >

## Laraa

Hallo, ich habe seit 3 Tagen einen blauen Fleck ohne mich irgendwo angestossen zu haben ..
ist das gefaehrlich? was könnte das sein :Huh?: ?             IMG_2249.JPG

----------


## Laraa

ist keiner im forum online?

----------


## Laraa

ist viel blauer und grösser als auf dem Bild

----------


## spokes

wenn es dich so beunruhigt, warum gehst du dann nicht zum Arzt?

----------


## Italiano77

Hey, 
Ein blauer Fleck kommt i.d.R durch eine Prellung. Treten Hämatome mal ohne Grund auf kann es z.B. sein ,dass man sich gestoßen hat (z.B. nachts) oder länger Druck auf eine bestimmte Stelle ausgeübt hat ohne es zu merken.
Eigentlich wird erst bei mehrfach ohne ersichtlichen Grund auftretende blaue Flecken dazu geraten einen Arzt aufzusuchen um krankhafte Ursachen ausschließen zu können. Wenn du dir allerdings Sorgen machst ,dann kannst du zum Hausarzt gehen (oder Dermatologe) und ein Blutbild machen lassen. Kann generell nicht schaden.
Sollte der blaue Fleck z.B. nicht verschwinden oder größer werden ,solltest du einen Arzt aufsuchen. Meist verschwinden Hämatome aber von alleine und es kommen auch keine mehr wieder  :Zwinker:  
LG
Daniele

----------


## Sternkämpferin

Hallo, 
Blaue Flecken sind ungefährlich und nach einem Stoß je nach empfindlichkeit etc. völlig normal. Die können auch gerne mal größer ausfallen.
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. 
Liebe Grüße

----------

